# Star Trek Picard: Darum akzeptieren Fans laut Riker-Darsteller die Serie trotz Andersartigkeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Darum akzeptieren Fans laut Riker-Darsteller die Serie trotz Andersartigkeit*

						Jonathan Frakes, bekannt als Commander William T. Riker, ist der Meinung, dass Star Trek: Picard von Fans akzeptiert wird. Andere Serien wie Star Trek: Discovery hätten es schwerer. Dabei sei auch Picard ganz anders als The Next Generation.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Darum akzeptieren Fans laut Riker-Darsteller die Serie trotz Andersartigkeit*


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (18. März 2020)

Ich akzeptiere als Hardcore TNG Fan gar nichts von diesem dystopischen Mist. Orville ftw


----------



## User-22949 (18. März 2020)

Ich finde die Serie ist Mist. Ich habe bisher jede Folge geguckt aber werde damit nicht warm. Es passiert irgendwie nichts und es ist nicht spannend. Gefühlt nur Gelaber.  Ich gucke nur noch um  die Serie dann gesehen zu haben.


----------



## NatokWa (18. März 2020)

J.J. A-krampe ..... der Tod jeder guten Serie ..... er hat seinen scheiß Stil in so viele "Serien" eingebracht und sie damit unwiederuflich verändert bzw. für alte Fans zerstört (Starwars ja genauso wie StarTrek) und TROTZDEM darf der Seckel weiter machen weil er ja SOOOOOO gut ist .... würg . 

Discovery war eine gute Serie , solange man hartnäckig ignoriert hat das des Startrek sein sollte ... die Reboot-Filme sind einfach nur .... würg ..... das Picard leider auf dem Reboot basiert ist einfachnur traurig und für mich ein Grund mir das NIE an zu tun ....... Picard passt nicht in eine solche "Welt"


----------



## sfc (18. März 2020)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere als Hardcore TNG Fan gar nichts von diesem dystopischen Mist. Orville ftw



Ich halte mittlerweile auch wenig von der Serie. War aber optimistisch und mochte die erste Folge. Leider kam dann nur noch der typische Kurtzman-Schrott. Schlechte Drehbücher, idiotische Charaktere, nicht nachvollziehbare Entscheidungen, total generische Optik, Fanatasiemüll, Picard als Trottel. 

Mit Star Trek hat diese Dystopie auch überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. Schon in STD ist die Föderation faschistisch. Da verstehe ich den Hintergedanken auch gar nicht. Wenn Kurtzman generische, dystopische Fantasie machen will, soll er sich doch einfach welche ausdenken. Dafür muss Star Trek doch nicht durch den Dreck gezogen werden.

Es gibt so tolle Serien heute. STD und Picard gehören da allerdings nicht zu.


----------



## Bluebird (18. März 2020)

und ich dachte mir schon , ohh wirklich ich muss also nie ein Star Trek Fan gewesen sein ...
Enterprise hatte zum Ende soviel versprechen gemacht ... Gründung der Föderation Krieg mit dem Romulanern und dann wurde es mal eben so Platt gemacht und heute haben wir sowas.
Wieso gabs damals keinen Mut zu Staffel 5, ein Manny Coto hat in Staffel 4 ja schon alle weichen richtig gestellt gehabt  



> Dafür muss Star Trek doch nicht durch den Dreck gezogen werden.



Tja Seth Mac Farlane hats ohne Star Trek Label durchgezogen und meiner Meinung nach das bessere Star Trek erschaffen ,  Joss Whedon hats auch durchgezogen mit Firefly und auch ne Super Serie geschaffen auch wenn sie nur eine Staffel und einen Kinofilm gehalten hat meinen Respekt Aber JJ Abrams ist ein ****** der nix kann ausser Welten kapput zu machen und Kurtzman ist nicht besser .
Michael J. Straczynski wollte ja auch mal an Star Trek ran , denn wollten sie aber nicht obwohl der damals schon gesagt hat Reboot braucht es keinen denn in dem Universum sind noch lange nicht alle Geschichten erzählt , aber so einen wollte man ja nicht ...


----------



## Research (18. März 2020)

Tja, Hollywood verbrennt z.Z alles.

You get what you deserve!


----------



## NForcer (18. März 2020)

Und ich akzeptiere, als Trekki, genau das, wie es ist.. denn hier wird wenigstens mal nicht die Utopie immer dargestellt, die heilige Föderation etc. sondern das da
mehr ist, als eben jenes.. Und das ist es auch. Perfekt (für mich war auch Discovery perfekt, von daher), ich liebe es. 

Und ja, es gehört eben auch Gewalt nun mal mit rein.


----------



## Basileukum (18. März 2020)

Naja, man muß ja nicht alles anschauen. 

Kann mir ja auch die alten Star Trek Folgen zum Xten mal anschauen, da werd ich nicht müde davon.


----------



## Bluebird (18. März 2020)

NForcer schrieb:


> Und ich akzeptiere, als Trekki, genau das, wie es ist.. denn hier wird wenigstens mal nicht die Utopie immer dargestellt, die heilige Föderation etc. sondern das da
> mehr ist, als eben jenes.. Und das ist es auch. Perfekt (für mich war auch Discovery perfekt, von daher), ich liebe es.
> 
> Und ja, es gehört eben auch Gewalt nun mal mit rein.



Es ist ja nicht so das es in Star Trek nie Gewalt gab, aber die war immer das letzte Mittel das es um jeden Preis zu umgehen galt , aber wenn man Gewalt so inflationär nutzt wie in denn Serien aktuell sie praktisch zum schon zum Standard erklärt, dann brauchen wir nicht von einer besseren Zeit Träumen denn die ******** in Blau haben wir jetzt so schon ...


----------



## wurstkuchen (18. März 2020)

Seltsam. Jeder den ich kenne hat nach Folge 3 aufgehört zu schaun, mich inbegriffen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (18. März 2020)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Seltsam. Jeder den ich kenne hat nach Folge 3 aufgehört zu schaun, mich inbegriffen.


Jo ich auch. Vielleicht erklärt es das ja auch...? Weil die Leute, die jetzt noch zugucken, muss es ja irgendwie gefallen, die werden ja nicht vor der Glotze gefesselt.

Ich denke die Hauptkritikpunkte der Serie wurden schon erwähnt. Für mich fehlt der Serie einfach ein bisschen zu sehr das "Hard" Sci-Fi, für das Star-Trek bis dato gestanden hat. Klar, auch die originale Serie und TNG haben so manche Logiklücke, aber im großen und ganzen war es eben Science Fiction. Picard ist nachdem was ich bisher gesehen habe eher dem futuristischen Fantasy zuzuordnen, ebenso wie z.B. Star Wars. Da werden Personen per "Schicksal" verbunden, ein mystischer, grundsätzlich bösartiger Gegner, tolle Optik - aber am Ende eben eine Story, die eigentlich nur wenig Sinn macht.

Wer das mag, dem wird Picard sicher gefallen. Ich mag es eher weniger, besonders wenn es nicht gut umgesetzt ist.


----------



## 4thVariety (18. März 2020)

Der Plot wäre halb so schlecht, wenn er besser geschrieben wäre, nicht zu jeder Situation auf unnötiges Drama setzen würde und jemand nochmal die Logik der handelnden Fraktionen durchdacht hätte.

Leider scheint das Denken vorzuherrschen, dass man bei der Qualitätskontolle schlampen kann wie man will, denn man hat ja den Namen, der würde alles wieder ausgleichen was man verbockt. Statements von den Machern wie diese in diesem Artikel zeigen ja, dass die Macher immer noch denken sie hätten ein Problem weil die Serie "anders" wäre. Aber das stimmt nicht, die haben ein Problem weil die Qualität einfach Mist ist. Keine Menge Schönreden wird daran was ändern.


----------



## simosh (18. März 2020)

Ich finde Picard gar nicht so schlecht. Ich finde generell viele Sachen an Serien schlecht, aber ich hab mich damit angefreundet, dass ich mich nicht immer in alle Serien "verlieben" muss. Star Trek war auch immer ein Abbild der jeweiligen Zeit, und unsere Zeit ist GEIL - SCHNELL - KOMMERZ. Picard ist aber schon jetzt 10x besser wie z.B. die letzten Staffeln GoT. Ich schau parallel TNG auf Netflix, und das sollte man auch mal als machen, vor allem von Staffel 1 an. Da ist Picard auch nicht immer der Picard, wie man sich so erinnert. Teils weil er es etwas steif spielt, teils weil es auch manchmal echt murksige Folgen gibt. Man sollte nicht so viel in der Vergangenheit rumschmoren.

Und das Star Trek nicht mehr die heile heile Welt war, dass war schon mit DS9 so. Ich finde es hier nur besser in den Alltag eingewebt, und Gewalt und Drogen gab es auch schon immer wieder. Nur halt nicht in der Form, wie man es von der lieben familenfreundlich eingestufte Vorabendserie der 90er gewohnt ist. Inhaltich wurde damit mehr und mehr gespielt, dass die Föderation sich intern selbst verrät, das Menschen eben auch ******* bleiben werden, und man sich nicht auf Errungenschaften ausruhen darf (zeigt übrigens auch unsere echte Geschichte). Und da knüpft Picard vortrefflich an. Und ja Picard ist manchmal bissl lame/blöd wasauchimmer, der ist leider 94 Jahre alt, da ist man nicht mehr ganz so knackig drauf.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (18. März 2020)

Ich finde die Serie so wie sie ist, gut.  Im Gegensatz zu ENT oder Discovery, mit denen ich nicht warm geworden bin.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass wie früher pro Folge eine, in sich abgeschlossene Geschichte erzählt wird.
Meine persönliche Reihenfolge:
Voyager
TNG
DS9
Picard
TOS
Übrigens, wer sich über die Gewaltdarstellung beschwert hat wohl Kirk vergessen. Kaum eine Folge wo sich nicht gekloppt oder geschossen wurde.


----------



## Splatterpope (18. März 2020)

Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Übrigens, wer sich über die Gewaltdarstellung beschwert hat wohl Kirk vergessen. Kaum eine Folge wo sich nicht gekloppt oder geschossen wurde.



STP hat in 8 Episoden mehr getötet als TOS in 79...

Picard ist ne schlecht geschriebene Soap - Twists um der Twists Willen, Schockmomente,unglaubwürdige Charakterentwicklung, schlechte Dialoge - gewürzt mit viel Explosionen und Gewalt...
Und wenn ich die Leaks zu Cpt. Rios so höre...


----------



## Bluebird (18. März 2020)

Abgesehen von Sektion 31 waren das aber immer Probleme von Außerhalb der Föderation, wobei schwarze Schafe gabs auch unter Captains und Admirals immer wieder  , allein wenn ich an die Voyager Folge Equinox denke ...
Wer aber denkt das Star Trek die Zeit wiederspiegelt der irrt aber gewaltig zumindest nicht auf diese Art und weise , unter dem Strich war Star Trek immer das Utopia das einem gezeigt hat das es doch irgendwann mal besser wird und dann packt man einem sowas wie aktuell vor die Nase und wundert sich vielleicht auch noch


----------



## Bluebird (18. März 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> STP hat in 8 Episoden mehr getötet als TOS in 79...
> 
> Picard ist ne schlecht geschriebene Soap - Twists um der Twists Willen, Schockmomente,unglaubwürdige Charakterentwicklung, schlechte Dialoge - gewürzt mit viel Explosionen und Gewalt...
> Und wenn ich die Leaks zu Cpt. Rios so höre...


dazu gibts auf Youtube genug videos die das in Bildern untermauern , die ganzen "vergleichs" Videos zwischen dem klassischen Star Trek und Discovery und Picard , da laeufts einem eiskalt denn Ruecken rauf und runter ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJEUCSguMAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 triffts ganz Gut auf denn Punkt finde ich und davon gibts mehr als genug


----------



## Tiavor (19. März 2020)

meine Freunde sind begeistert, die fanden aber auch Discovery gut. ich habe mir Discovery schon nicht mehr angetan, mit ENT bin ich auch nicht so warm gewurden und hab nur sporadisch einzelne Folgen gesehen. StarGate Atlantis und StarGate Universe fand ich hingegen echt super.


----------

